# HELP PLEASE



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

How do I transfer a avatar/signature picture given me by the TTOC from their galery/.jpg onto my forum signature???? :?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Go into your profile; top RH corner of the screen.

In the signature block put the link to your avatar/signature in between *







* Only bolded those bits for ease of seeing. Don't bold them or it doesn't work.

Rather like this:










Again deliberate bold so it doesn't work. If it did work you'd just see my TTOC sig :!:


----------

